# Commuting In The Snow



## Wester (10 Jan 2013)

With snow forecast for many parts of the country in the next week and you do not have snow tyres on your bike

Has anybody got any tips and advice on commuting to work with snow on the road . Or is it best to leave the bike at home and use public transport ?


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Jan 2013)

I get narked at the media's use of cyclists in 'bad weather' reporting.

Almost every recent 'roads flooded' report had a cyclist 'struggling' through - no mention of waterlogged cars.

Then todays Hull Mail had this beauty: http://www.thisishullandeastriding....rkshire-mild/story-17817284-detail/story.html

At what point is that cyclist 'struggling'?


----------



## marafi (10 Jan 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> I get narked at the media's use of cyclists in 'bad weather' reporting.
> 
> Almost every recent 'roads flooded' report had a cyclist 'struggling' through - no mention of waterlogged cars.
> 
> ...


Media has its ways. Cos instead of asking the cyclist 'are you struggling in the snow. They look at it and just assume.


----------



## Herzog (10 Jan 2013)

Wester said:


> Has anybody got any tips and advice on commuting to work with snow on the road .


 
Don't take corners too sharply, let the front wheel go where it wants to (within reason - don't fight the bike), read the road far ahead of you (it'll take longer to stop), and prepare to abandon (i.e., take your locks) if if gets too much. Providing the roads have been serviced, you will probably not need snow tyres (though I would recommend them if there's a lot of snow/travelling on un-salted roads).


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2013)

Not so much a tip, but wen it snows I commute off road most of the way to avoid the compacted snow and ice on the road.


----------



## al78 (10 Jan 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> I get narked at the media's use of cyclists in 'bad weather' reporting.
> 
> Almost every recent 'roads flooded' report had a cyclist 'struggling' through - no mention of waterlogged cars.
> 
> ...


 
They are probably taking it much more slowly and carefully than normal to avoid ending up sprawled across the tarmac.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> I get narked at the media's use of cyclists in 'bad weather' reporting.
> 
> Almost every recent 'roads flooded' report had a cyclist 'struggling' through - no mention of waterlogged cars.
> 
> ...


 
Because the cyclist manage, and all the 4x4s and urban assault vehicles fail?


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2013)

I suspect the 90cm wading capacity of the Wife's motor is more than my Trance will manage.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2013)

In snow/bad weather I switch to the MTB, which has knobblies on for the winter.

Otherwise, no change in behaviour.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Not so much a tip, but wen it snows I commute off road most of the way to avoid the compacted snow and ice on the road.


 
This ^

I have studded tyres anyway, but the studs are really for ice. Any MTB will be fine in most snow, unless there is ice under or the road is badly rutted - then it's difficult generally. In Jan 10, the first day of the freeze, I rode the MTB as it was to work with normal trail tyres - worked absolutely fine through 6 inches of snow. Avoided the roads though as there were big ruts, and these just grab the front wheel.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Not so much a tip, but wen it snows I commute off road most of the way to avoid the compacted snow and ice on the road.


 Good advice - not read the thread so may be repeating others, but another advantage of this is that you avoid vehicles that start fishtailing as you're going by them.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Good advice - not read the thread so may be repeating others, but another advantage of this is that you avoid vehicles that start fishtailing as you're going by them.


 
Exactly. I will admit to using the pavement for a small stretch when the roads are very bad - there is usually no-one on them and I take it easy, but trying to ride on a badly rutted road is hard, especially with cars sliding.


----------



## Herzog (11 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> ...but trying to ride on a badly rutted road is hard, especially with cars sliding.


 
Agreed, it's often others you have to watch out for.

Before I moved to Switzerland, we used to visit relatives in Bern every winter (which meant putting winter tyres on our car for 4 months). So, when it snowed in the UK I was sorted, no slipping and sliding for me. That didn't stop some fool going into the back of me though...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jan 2013)

I got some continental spiked claw 240 tyres. I put these on and last year they were superb. They were only on 3 days so still look new in the garage. The only problem I have is that I only have one set of wheels for the MTB, so have to change as required which can be a faff.

My tip for riding in snow is don't look at the front wheel, I spent too much time looking at it and was too nervous, just keep looking ahead, as the front wheel will drift, and if its heavy snow, cycle in a lower gear so you get a more easier time, cause if you come to a tough bit of snow in a high gear you won't be able to pedal hard enough to get thru and you fall off, as I did ! so, slow, steady, low gear and enjoy


----------



## hennbell (11 Jan 2013)

If you just have snow, not proper ice, then spikes are a waste of money and time.
No slicks.
Pedal lightly and spin quickly rather than gear mashing. 
Use front breaks at your own peril.
Do not lean the bike into corners.
And most importantly if you are off road and see a really big snow drift , a foot or more, aim for it and have fun.


----------



## Crankarm (11 Jan 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I got some continental spiked claw 240 tyres. I put these on and last year they were superb. They were only on 3 days so still look new in the garage. The only problem I have is that I only have one set of wheels for the MTB, so have to change as required which can be a faff.
> 
> My tip for riding in snow is don't look at the front wheel, I spent too much time looking at it and was too nervous, just keep looking ahead, as the front wheel will drift, and if its heavy snow, cycle in a lower gear so you get a more easier time, cause if you come to a tough bit of snow in a high gear you won't be able to pedal hard enough to get thru and you fall off, as I did ! so, slow, steady, low gear and enjoy


 

Treat yourself or your bike to a new set of wheels. You know you want to. How about a pair of wheels on Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs with Mavic XC 719 rims?


----------



## Crankarm (11 Jan 2013)

Good gloves and winter boots such as Shimano MW80s with heater eater thick fleece socks with Coolmax liners.


----------



## Black Country Ste (12 Jan 2013)

If it snows I can walk to work in half an hour. The standard of driving around Balsall Heath is bad enough without the unlicensed idiots that live there having to deal with the sky falling down as well.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Treat yourself or your bike to a new set of wheels. You know you want to. How about a pair of wheels on Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs with Mavic XC 719 rims?


 I think your right mate, may be the flooded GBW cycle track will freeze over the flooded area and I can cycle across it !!!!!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Not so much a tip, but wen it snows I commute off road most of the way to avoid the compacted snow and ice on the road.


 +1 what drago says as quite often its only non rideable due to compacted frozen snow that has become badly rutted .

i end either pushing bike where i cant ride or walk to work or get car out but that is last result


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jan 2013)

hennbell said:


> If you just have snow, not proper ice, then spikes are a waste of money and time.
> No slicks.
> Pedal lightly and spin quickly rather than gear mashing.
> Use front breaks at your own peril.
> Do not lean the bike into corners.


 

30 minutes after the snow fall there will be compacted snow on some routes. In the morning the snow will freeze and these compacted routes will be ice sheets. Any partial thaw will result in a layer of ice for the morning commute.

I have yet to have any snow without the tyres being of benefit

Simply where there is snow, snow tyres will give you additional grip and safety .....

They are only a waste of money and time in those places where the snow magically appears and disappears without any thawing




> And most importantly if you are off road and see a really big snow drift , a foot or more, aim for it and have fun.


 
... and hope to hell that there is nothing hidden in it like a kerb, verge, pothole, or any other hazard?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (12 Jan 2013)

Not looking forward to this snow.


----------



## Alan Frame (12 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Not so much a tip, but wen it snows I commute off road most of the way to avoid the compacted snow and ice on the road.


 
Ooh heck, the Filth are now advocating pavement cycling.


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Jan 2013)

Alan Frame said:


> Ooh heck, the Filth are now advocating pavement cycling.



Definitely! As I said in another thread, it's often not even down to whether the road is rideable - its more the fact that I can guarantee seeing at least two cars sliding and spinning through junctions in fresh snow, and I'd rather not be in front of them when they do this!


----------



## robjh (12 Jan 2013)

With snow or ice risk I switch bikes, to go from 700c x23 tyres on one to 26x1.75" (=40mm I think) on the other. The latter bike has Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres which are not exactly knobbly but have more grip and more contact area than my light road bike. It feels safer, though touch wood that has not so far really been put to the test. And I ride very slowly around all corners.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2013)

Collected my spare set of wheels today, so I now have one set up with my normal tyres (Marathon Plus 38c) and one with the ice tyres (Marathon again but 35c)

Just rode the ice tyres in - 25 miles, much harder work than normal tyres, but now I am set up to hopefully keep commuting on the bike.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2013)

As well as using spiked tyres I also lower my saddle slightly just to make sure I can easily put a foot down on the ground.


----------



## mattsr (12 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> As well as using spiked tyres I also lower my saddle slightly just to make sure I can easily put a foot down on the ground.


 
Top Tip!


----------



## Herzog (12 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> As well as using spiked tyres I also lower my saddle slightly just to make sure I can easily put a foot down on the ground.


 
Not sure my knees would like that...


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2013)

Herzog said:


> Not sure my knees would like that...


I'm only doing it when the road is really icy/snowy and I'm going a lot slower anyway. My whole body would prefer that to hitting the road, and I'm not talking about putting it down a long way, just to make it not a tiptoe on the road surface. A compromise position.


----------



## Herzog (12 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> I'm only doing it when the road is really icy/snowy and I'm going a lot slower anyway. My whole body would prefer that to hitting the road, and I'm not talking about putting it down a long way, just to make it not a tiptoe on the road surface. A compromise position.


 
I think my commute would be a little far to do that (around 35km), but if you're going shorter distances you'll get away with it. And yes, it's much more preferable than eating snow unintentionally!


----------



## Crankarm (13 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> I'm only doing it when the road is really icy/snowy and I'm going a lot slower anyway. My whole body would prefer that to hitting the road, and I'm not talking about putting it down a long way, just to make it not a tiptoe on the road surface. A compromise position.


 
Does summerdays become winterdays?


----------



## Crankarm (13 Jan 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I think your right mate, may be the flooded GBW cycle track will freeze over the flooded area and I can cycle across it !!!!!


 
No chance CCC have been deploying a mini tractor to drive through the flooded sections to break up any ice. The new car park seems to be progressing quickly. They have doubled car parking spaces as drivers earn the GBW money unlike cyclists who are cheapskate free loaders whom they earn no cash from.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Does summerdays become winterdays?


No - I could become Snowdays ... but winter is definitely not my favourite time of year, though I like the occasional day of frost, snow and winter sunshine ... the gloom you can keep! (Mind you I didn't notice the summer last year).


----------



## Blurb (13 Jan 2013)

Hi, my regular commuter has 26x1.75's which I think should be stable enough sizewise, but no-one has mentioned tyre pressures. Do you drop a few PSI from regular conditions? 
Commuting from Outer to Central London I would expect the main roads will be clearish, morning forecasts is saying light snow, but the afternoon forecast suggests possible heavy snow. Otherwise, it's Tube and Brompton if it all goes Pete Tong!


----------



## palinurus (13 Jan 2013)

Blurb said:


> Do you drop a few PSI from regular conditions?


 
For snow and possible compacted snow I drop them quite a few psi. I'll be using the 'cross bike tomorrow with mud tyres (with little knobbles on), if it snows I run them pretty soft, probably 30-35 psi like I do for mud.

The Brompton trick is good, I used to sometimes do this but sometimes there'd be trouble with public transport and I'd ride anyhow. Good trick with a Brompton is you can drop the seat low and when descending slippery hills you can stick your feet out as outriggers.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jan 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> At what point is that cyclist 'struggling'?



Pedalling is "struggling" to many


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jan 2013)

My new commute would take in roads where I have first-hand witnessed cars sliding uncontrollably from side roads into the road and into whatever is there at the time.

Answer to the question posed: I will wear my walking boots. And take the route home via the pub for a winter warmer after about 1h15m. A slightly longer route than direct, but rewarding nonetheless...


----------



## subaqua (14 Jan 2013)

rode in today through what started as light snow and got progressivly heavier the closer into town I got. Aldgate to London bridge it was faitly heavy. got off the bike at work and looked like a snowman. hope it snows heavy on way home


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (14 Jan 2013)

Apart from when it gets icy, my main problem in snow/slush is when it clogs up the chain especially when was using a brommie where it's all a bit too close to the ground.

Vital to clean it all off at journey's end if it could freeze! Also I find the chain rusts and jams if not oiled after slush has been at it. Best/only time to use WD40 on a chain?


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jan 2013)

Call me a wimp but on my country lane commute that's not liable to have been gritted along with the fact i am on nights this week i will probably take the car tonight as its getting thicker here and i only have 23 mm slicks .


----------



## beanzontoast (14 Jan 2013)

Here is my personal preference for my urban commute in snowy weather -

Bike? No - rather not fall off / get the bike and myself covered in falling snow. I used to bike in snow / falling snow when I was younger. I don't like not being able to see potholes etc though. And I did bike to work once when 'some' snow was forecast and had to push my bike 6 miles through the snow at the end of the day. Once experienced, never to be repeated.
Car? No - the thought of cars potentially sliding about all over the place is enough. Driving is not a pleasure in those conditions and it's uphill all the way home.
Bus? Yes - I trust myself to the bus company to keep running and to the expertise of the bus driver.
Walk? Yes - if the bus doesn't run and if conditions are ok underfoot. I've done it several times and though it's tiring walking in snow and takes longer than normal, it is nice settling to a hot coffee when I get in!


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Jan 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> I get narked at the media's use of cyclists in 'bad weather' reporting.
> 
> Almost every recent 'roads flooded' report had a cyclist 'struggling' through - no mention of waterlogged cars.
> 
> ...


 
I suppose it makes a better story than 'cyclist rides though snow with a big s**t eating grin'.


----------



## paulw1969 (14 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Call me a wimp but on my country lane commute that's not liable to have been gritted along with the fact i am on nights this week i will probably take the car tonight as its getting thicker here and i only have 23 mm slicks .


 

nah not a wimp....reckon you made the right choice Cyberknight.........bad enough on the side roads this morning on 40mm semi slick's. Still coming down here in the middle of Nottingham.......going to be fun on the way home. Reeckon it will be the car tomorrow for me as well as everything will be iced over tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2013)

Coming down well in Leicester now, will be a proper commute in the snow tonight


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> No chance CCC have been deploying a mini tractor to drive through the flooded sections to break up any ice. The new car park seems to be progressing quickly. They have doubled car parking spaces as drivers earn the GBW money unlike cyclists who are cheapskate free loaders whom they earn no cash from.


Cranky, have they been using that tractor thing? They splashed out £75K on it and said they'd be using it to grit the cycle path, but this morning it didn't look like they'd been anywhere near it. There's still a load of rubbish all over the GBW from where the floods deposited it too....


----------



## headcoat (14 Jan 2013)

What snow? Rain all the way this morning, and now nice and sunny


----------



## gaz (14 Jan 2013)

I took the train today. Got my new bike yesterday and didn't want to drop it in the ice/snow/sludge. The weather report is also forecasting heavy snow/sleet/rain fall this afternoon in my area, with the likely hood of temperatures below or near to zero. I would rather not risk it.


----------



## donnydave (14 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Cranky, have they been using that tractor thing? They splashed out £75K on it and said they'd be using it to grit the cycle path, but this morning it didn't look like they'd been anywhere near it. There's still a load of rubbish all over the GBW from where the floods deposited it too....


 
I cycle on the busway from longstanton to the science park, not one single particle of grit to be seen. Luckily the snow was still fresh and only about 1cm deep so it was fine. The real danger are the frozen mounds of horsey-poo


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jan 2013)

Rode to work this morning and the snow has now made an appearance. Would love to cycle home so keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't settle. In any event, CS7 plus the main road into London Bridge will be clear so my only problem would be the side roads.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2013)

Took the 23mm Single Speed this morning but changed my riding style just in case (I normally use the fron brake more on that bike) and only took a short 2.5 mile commute; I was tempted to go for the shortest commute bypassing the traffic by going down the middle hatching but given I couldn't see it decided not too


----------



## subaqua (14 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Rode to work this morning and the snow has now made an appearance. Would love to cycle home so keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't settle. In any event, CS7 plus the main road into London Bridge will be clear so my only problem would be the side roads.


 

am well disapointed the snow has stopped and gone back to sleet. all the train users are debating leaving now to avoid the inevitable cancelled services due to a flake of snow upsetting the trains/drivers


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Call me a wimp but on my country lane commute that's not liable to have been gritted along with the fact i am on nights this week i will probably take the car tonight as its getting thicker here and i only have 23 mm slicks .


 I feel more secure on narrower 23mm tyres for some reason but its probably got more to do with the bikes however, looking out the window you made a very wise choice (not at all wimpish) especially as you have a rural commute.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Call me a wimp but on my country lane commute that's not liable to have been gritted along with the fact i am on nights this week i will probably take the car tonight as its getting thicker here and i only have 23 mm slicks .


I think the word is sensible and not wimp.
I would not risk country lanes when it is icy or potentially icy on normal tyres. The country lanes near me are not gritted and are often wet with standing water, due to no drainage, waiting to turn into sheet ice.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jan 2013)

Yay. Liquids no solids!


----------



## donnydave (14 Jan 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21004656

Play the top video and forward to 17 seconds, blue coat and skiing mittens, I'm on TV!


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2013)

Rode in, wasn't bad, then rode back home again an hour later (emergency docs appointment) so drove back to work later. Down side is I had to palk about half a mile away as I don't have site parking, and it's chucking it down, with rain !


----------



## hennbell (14 Jan 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> 30 minutes after the snow fall there will be compacted snow on some routes. In the morning the snow will freeze and these compacted routes will be ice sheets. Any partial thaw will result in a layer of ice for the morning commute.
> 
> I have yet to have any snow without the tyres being of benefit
> 
> ...


 
My you do come across as the ray of sunshine that brightens my day

You are in the south of England, I am in Canada. I am going to make the guess that my snow experience is very different from your experience of snow.
Here magically it snows in November and the snow stays till March. As the temperature dose not normally go above zero Celsius until March the snow does not thaw.

There is a big difference between snow tyres and spiked tyres, snow tyres are well worth the expense when dealing with snow. Metal spikes do not help when dealing with snow, ice is a different issue. 
And the snow drifts that we get here *off road , *there are no kerbs, verge, or potholes to deal with. The drifts can build up as much as 4 feet deep and are a source of joy.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jan 2013)

hennbell said:


> My you do come across as the ray of sunshine that brightens my day
> 
> You are in the south of England, I am in Canada. I am going to make the guess that my snow experience is very different from your experience of snow.
> Here magically it snows in November and the snow stays till March. As the temperature dose not normally go above zero Celsius until March the snow does not thaw.
> ...




Ray of sunshine or not....

Advocating diving into. 4 ' snow drift without knowing what is below it is not something that can really be recommended

Off road tracks still have edges, ditches and a plethora of other obstacles you will not see if hidden by snow


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21004656
> 
> Play the top video and forward to 17 seconds, blue coat and skiing mittens, I'm on TV!


'"Motoring organisations are stressing drivers should take extra care in these conditions"

At 0:47 seconds - Clever editing shows a WVM tailgating a car as they pass a gritting lorry.

Friggin idiot.......


----------



## hennbell (14 Jan 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Ray of sunshine or not....
> 
> Advocating diving into. 4 ' snow drift without knowing what is below it is not something that can really be recommended
> 
> Off road tracks still have edges, ditches and a plethora of other obstacles you will not see if hidden by snow


 
You are aware that *4 feet* of snow kind of has the ability to take the edge off a ditch or plethora of things

It like when you are riding you mountain bike and someone leaves a nice ramp outside, you could get hurt, but some people choose to take the leap.

You have no idea of the joy of a good snow drift

Have never been down hill skiing in powder ? Give it a go and you see what I mean.
Until then have a go in a nice padded bouncy castle, you just might have some fun.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21004656
> 
> Play the top video and forward to 17 seconds, blue coat and skiing mittens, I'm on TV!


For some reason bbc i player is on the blink for me atm


BSRU said:


> I think the word is sensible and not wimp.
> I would not risk country lanes when it is icy or potentially icy on normal tyres. The country lanes near me are not gritted and are often wet with standing water, due to no drainage, waiting to turn into sheet ice.


Cheers, i will check out road conditions tonight, looks like its melted a bit so i am guessing it will freeze over night ,I can then make a judgement call for the rest of the week ,typically i just sold my MTB as i never used it and needed the cash


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2013)

I took a very slow commute managed fine on the 23mm tyres, took as flat and straight a route as possible but my commute is short. I did have to deviate a bit from this in the AM do to school traffic, I usually bypass the queues by going along the hatching along the middle of Thorpe Road but I couldn't see it. I took the more direct route in the PM but chose to walk under Crescent Bridge rbt rather than tackle it slowly.


----------



## Maz (14 Jan 2013)

I had to walk about a mile of the way home.
Freehub would not give me any drive. Then it started working. Then it stopped. Then it started working again. Then it stopped working again. AGGGGHHHHH!!!!...


----------



## paulw1969 (14 Jan 2013)

Tonights commute home at 3 o'clock was dicey to say the least, on some of the back roads it was very slushy and unsettling when the front wheel decided to go its own way a few times. As expected the main roads were fine just wet. Just looked outside and the road is glistening with ice....forecast is for minus 3 in this area.....sorry its going to be the car tomorrow. Hopefully it will dry up a little later in the week, as it is out there at the minute its just not worth the risk.
Next year i will probably get some studded tyres in good time to get them worn in i reckon, not so much for the days like today snow then slush but more for the kind of days where it is really icy as expected tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2013)

It's getting very icy out there now. Just picked the youngest up from scouts and side roads are all icing up, going to be main roads again tomorrow into work.


----------



## Crankarm (15 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> I cycle on the busway from longstanton to the science park, not one single particle of grit to be seen. Luckily the snow was still fresh and only about 1cm deep so it was fine. The real danger are the frozen mounds of horsey-poo


 
The mini tractor was doing a test run saturday morning as a van was infront of it pi55ing me off as I rode to work. The van would come up close behind the driver try to force his way past me then stop at the next set of barriers to open them, blocking the whole path, forcing me onto the GBW itself to get past. A few minutes later the van belching thick black acrid black smoke would try to pass me again.

I think the mini tractor sprayed a salt solution on the GBW as it was definately clear of snow at 10-10.30 am this mornimg much to my disappointment having re-fitted the SMW studded tyres to my bike I was expecting serious snow action.


----------



## Bigsharn (15 Jan 2013)

This morning I'm heading in on Marathon +s. Luckily the roads I commute on are well-used so I just have to be wary of ice this morning


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jan 2013)

Sad to say the car was the right decision, took the same route as the bike home and i could see a lot of frozen sections on the road and one part was particularly bad where the flooding had just frozen over on an ungritted hill section so i would have had a good walk up a slippery single track road.


----------



## donnydave (15 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I think the mini tractor sprayed a salt solution on the GBW as it was definately clear of snow at 10-10.30 am this mornimg much to my disappointment having re-fitted the SMW studded tyres to my bike I was expecting serious snow action.



Same feeling of disappointment here, I wanted the choice of mountain bike or normal road bike to be easy (i.e. Winter Wonderland or just a bit frosty) but now both choices are sub optimal for the conditions, there's a real danger someone better prepared could overtake me!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jan 2013)

Calling all Busway Warriors! I emailed the council to ask about them treating the Busway and got this response;


> Thank you for your enquiry, which has been passed to me by the Passenger Transport team.
> The maintenance track is treated with brine (rather than grit or salt) by the Highways Team on a regular basis when prolonged adverse weather is expected.
> The treatment run on the northern section is usually carried out during off-peak hours, to minimise the disruption to commuters using the maintenance track. The southern section is treated using a different vehicle, and the works are usually carried out during the early hours of the morning.
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## donnydave (15 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Calling all Busway Warriors!....;


 
I would say yes. Saw quite a few people on road bikes this morning and they were all the right way up. If I didn't have the mountain bike option I would just do it on my normal bike (23mm gatorskins) and just go a bit steady. I did it for 3-4 days of sub zero before Christmas when it was icy/frosty and it was fine. I remember one morning I got off and walked the road crossings and chicane barrier things but that was the only inconvenience. 

It probably depends what your journey involves at either end. I work just next to the science park (Cowley road) so don't have much distance to do once I get off the busway.

Oh, top tip for making the kids get out the way when they walk in a line on purpose across the full width of the busway - stand up and get some speed, then yank the back brake and get the rear wheel fishtailing a couple of times, they'll soon move.....


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> I would say yes. Saw quite a few people on road bikes this morning and they were all the right way up. If I didn't have the mountain bike option I would just do it on my normal bike (23mm gatorskins) and just go a bit steady. I did it for 3-4 days of sub zero before Christmas when it was icy/frosty and it was fine. I remember one morning I got off and walked the road crossings and chicane barrier things but that was the only inconvenience.
> 
> It probably depends what your journey involves at either end. I work just next to the science park (Cowley road) so don't have much distance to do once I get off the busway.
> 
> Oh, top tip for making the kids get out the way when they walk in a line on purpose across the full width of the busway - stand up and get some speed, then yank the back brake and get the rear wheel fishtailing a couple of times, they'll soon move.....


Thanks Dave! I'll see how i get on tomorrow.


----------



## donnydave (15 Jan 2013)

What? You're actually taking my advice seriously? good luck!


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> What? You're actually taking my advice seriously? good luck!


If/when it goes wrong, i'll know where to lie in wait for you....


----------



## donnydave (15 Jan 2013)

I was going to switch back to the giant rapid tomorrow but if I'm going to be ambushed I'll take the mountain bike again so I can make good my escape over the fields.... If you see someone in a blue coat with oil-stained tracksuit bottoms and skiing mittens on, please show some mercy


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> I was going to switch back to the giant rapid tomorrow but if I'm going to be ambushed I'll take the mountain bike again so I can make good my escape over the fields.... If you see someone in a blue coat with oil-stained tracksuit bottoms and skiing mittens on, please show some mercy


Couldn't see you on the video link - looks like the BBC have changed the video..... Now i know what you're wearing, it should make things easy.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

So I was right thinking they spray a salt solution on the surface in icy conditions. It also seems that yesterday they finally cleared the vegetation/mud that the floods left so cycling is back to uber easy on smooth tarmac. If temp drops to -5c or below then maybe the brine solution they are applying won't work?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> So I was right thinking they spray a salt solution on the surface in icy conditions. It also seems that yesterday they finally cleared the vegetation/mud that the floods left so cycling is back to uber easy on smooth tarmac. If temp drops to -5c or below then maybe the brine solution they are applying won't work?


I joined the Busway at Longstanton this morning - it was OK even on my skinny tyres.
Three layers on my top and two pairs of tights, two pairs of gloves, two pairs of socks plus overshoes - was just about right! I did see a guy wearing shorts though!
Are you saying they've cleared all the rubbish away along the Swavesey - St Ives section? has the water all gone from there too now?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

This morning with a windchill of -11 I decided it would be more sensible to take the road over the riverside cycle path as it was less likely to be icy. I was wrong, unless I used the 'furrow' created by drivers' side wheels I was on sheet ice. I was also dodging SLOW traffic made up of drivers who (despite the fact they had iced up windscreens) refused to change their driving style to adapt to conditions.

Tomorrow I think I'll either chance the ice or walk.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I joined the Busway at Longstanton this morning - it was OK even on my skinny tyres.
> Three layers on my top and two pairs of tights, two pairs of gloves, two pairs of socks plus overshoes - was just about right! I did see a guy wearing shorts though!
> Are you saying they've cleared all the rubbish away along the Swavesey - St Ives section? has the water all gone from there too now?


 
Yes.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2013)

It was cold out there but at least half of the off road path beside the ring road was gritted.


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2013)

A load of snow got bunged up under the mudguards yesterday and then seems to have frozen over night. Had to spend a few minutes digging it out.


----------



## donnydave (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I joined the Busway at Longstanton this morning - it was OK even on my skinny tyres.
> Three layers on my top and two pairs of tights, two pairs of gloves, two pairs of socks plus overshoes - was just about right! I did see a guy wearing shorts though!
> Are you saying they've cleared all the rubbish away along the Swavesey - St Ives section? has the water all gone from there too now?


 
I see your three layers and raise you a fourth. thermal base layer, long sleeve running t shirt, fleece jumper and windproof cycling coat on the top. Legs: 1 pair trainer socks with hiking socks over the top up to the knees, padded shorts with tracksuit bottoms over the top. BBB overshoes (single best item of cycling clothing I have bought). Ski mittens with separate fleece inner, fleece hat under helmet and buff up to my nose. 7 miles of toasty goodness. Shame my glasses froze over,, and also my gear levers froze, and a combination of frozen brake levers and ice on rims made for interesting and somewhat intermittent braking.

Inexplicably I was a slower on my road bike this morning than on my wifes mtb last night. Clearly - Its not about the bike!


----------



## Plax (16 Jan 2013)

I walked to work last time as I couldn't be bothered lugging my bike about. I usually put knobblies on the MTB and lower the seat a bit so I can easily put my feet down if needs be. Last time I cycled in snow though I was offed by compacted ice under the snow and the snow was so deep in places it was a PITA to cycle, so I had to push and stop every few mins to clean the rear mech & brakes of compacted snow as it was locking the back wheel up.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2013)

Looks like i will be car bound the rest of the week , pretty miserable coming home this morning with freezing fog and still icy, went for a walk to the local parcel return shop and the paths were slick with ice patches so that rules out the cycle path at the other end of my commute .
I am definitely getting wiser or more careful as i might have risked it a while back but with 2 young kids i am not risking it .


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> I see your three layers and raise you a fourth. thermal base layer, long sleeve running t shirt, fleece jumper and windproof cycling coat on the top. Legs: 1 pair trainer socks with hiking socks over the top up to the knees, padded shorts with tracksuit bottoms over the top. BBB overshoes (single best item of cycling clothing I have bought). Ski mittens with separate fleece inner, fleece hat under helmet and buff up to my nose. 7 miles of toasty goodness. Shame my glasses froze over,, and also my gear levers froze, and a combination of frozen brake levers and ice on rims made for interesting and somewhat intermittent braking.
> 
> Inexplicably I was a slower on my road bike this morning than on my wifes mtb last night. Clearly - Its not about the bike!


 
Legs - Endura Thermolite Pro Bibs, non pad thick cheap and warm Karrimor cycling shorts over the top.

Feet - Endura Coolmax liner socks, Berghaus thermo socks, heater thick fleece 3 tog socks, Shimano MW80 winter boots, if wet, BBB hardwear thick winter overshoes.

Hands - Karrimor thermo inner liner M gloves with Karrimor outer XLwindproof gloves.

Body - Helly Hansen base T-shirt, Campri base T shirt, Helly Hansen winter warm Ice Crew long sleeve jersey, x2 Campri LS base layer, Lowe Alpine LS Dri-flow jersey, Endura water proof/windproof cycling jacket. Total 6 layers.

Head and Neck - Thinsulate 400g fleece hat, North Face Gore Windstopper hat L with ear covering and draw cord, x2 neck fleeces.

Lighting - x2 Exposure Max D lights to keep my hands warm if it is REALLY cold.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Legs - Endura Thermolite Pro Bibs, non pad thick cheap and warm Karrimor cycling shorts over the top.
> 
> Feet - Endura Coolmax liner socks, Berghaus thermo socks, heater thick fleece 3 tog socks, Shimano MW80 winter boots, if wet, BBB hardwear thick winter overshoes.
> 
> ...


I still think the guy i saw in shorts wins, hands down!


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I still think the guy i saw in shorts wins, hands down!


 
Only shorts ....... in winter?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Only shorts ....... in winter?


Not even lycra - they were flapping all over the place. I felt quite sorry for his man-parts.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Not even lycra - they were flapping all over the place. I felt quite sorry for his man-parts.


 

You saw his .............. ?

Was this guy possibly a care in the community patient?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> You saw his .............. ?
> 
> Was this guy possibly a care in the community patient?


Thankfully i didn't see them! He may well have been a patient - was on a nice looking road bike though....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

I'm using my fifteen quid Tenns longsleeve cycle jersey, cheapo non-padded lycra trousers that are too big, two buffs and a Regatta cycling underjacket thingy. I also wear a pair of seal skin gloves, but they're not great under 5oC so I've just bought some silk undergloves.

This morning was a lot colder so I added a tee shirt into the mix.

Mind you, I only have a commute of three miles!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Thankfully i didn't see them!.


 
Not surprised, it's cold enough to reverse puberty at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2013)

Friday forecast ? Hmmm


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Friday forecast ? Hmmm


Dislike! 
Forecast here (Cambridgeshire) is currently for light snow Friday afternoon/evening and all day Saturday too, then more on Sunday evening.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Friday forecast ? Hmmm


 
Not looking too bad here, what have you got coming?


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Looks like i will be car bound the rest of the week , pretty miserable coming home this morning with freezing fog and still icy, went for a walk to the local parcel return shop and the paths were slick with ice patches so that rules out the cycle path at the other end of my commute .
> I am definitely getting wiser or more careful as i might have risked it a while back but with 2 young kids i am not risking it.



It's all about risk evaluation, for me. Some people are comfortable in all weathers, but ice is where I personally draw the line. Looking at the forecast, it seems I'll lose a lot of miles during this cold snap, but I can always make up for them when it thaws!


----------



## BSRU (16 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Friday forecast ? Hmmm


They have been forecasting light snow but recently it has changed to heavy snow and strong winds, blizzard conditions, hopefully it will give me an opportunity to use the snow bike for the second time in snow .


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> It's all about risk evaluation, for me. Some people are comfortable in all weathers, but ice is where I personally draw the line. Looking at the forecast, it seems I'll lose a lot of miles during this cold snap, but I can always make up for them when it thaws!


This plus enjoyment - I don't have to use my bike to get to work, there is a goodish bus service and i also own a car, but i generally enjoy commuting by bike - the wind and wet make it more of a challenge, this morning was really cold and i was probably at the limits of enjoying myself - luckily i have a couple of buddies that i meet up with and that is a good motivation tool to have.
I also love the fact that my colleagues look at me like i'm certifiable when i arrive at work on the bike on days like today!


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm using my fifteen quid Tenns longsleeve cycle jersey, cheapo non-padded lycra trousers that are too big, two buffs and a Regatta cycling underjacket thingy. I also wear a pair of seal skin gloves, but they're not great under 5oC so I've just bought some silk undergloves.
> 
> This morning was a lot colder so I added a tee shirt into the mix.
> 
> Mind you, I only have a commute of three miles!


Given - 8 and freezing fog, done it before but its not much fun .


Hip Priest said:


> It's all about risk evaluation, for me. Some people are comfortable in all weathers, but ice is where I personally draw the line. Looking at the forecast, it seems I'll lose a lot of miles during this cold snap, but I can always make up for them when it thaws!


I have done it numerous times in this weather but as i sold the MTB i am not chancing it on 23 mm slicks.Might keep on eye out on fleabay for a turbo closer to my cake day and drop hints ....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Given - 8 and freezing fog, done it before but its not much fun .
> .


 
I enjoyed the challenge, but I dare say the novelty will wear off pretty quickly. If I can get up early enough I might try walking tomorrow.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I enjoyed the challenge, but I dare say the novelty will wear off pretty quickly. If I can get up early enough I might try walking tomorrow.


Its the reynauds that gets me , and the fact i have cold hands and feet if i have had to work in the unheated warehouse before hand .
Some nasty big ice sheets on my route left over from the flooding , i dare say if i had ice tyres i might man up.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Its the reynaurds that gets me.


 
I've never heard that term before, now that I know what it means I shall do all I can to avoid it!


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've never heard that term before, now that I know what it means I shall do all I can to avoid it!


if you don`t suffer with it then i think your ok, i guess its genetic as i have always suffered with it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> if you don`t suffer with it then i think your ok, i guess its genetic as i have always suffered with it.


 
My feet have turned funny colours but not for more than a few hours.


----------



## paulw1969 (16 Jan 2013)

Reckon its the car for the rest of the week for me also.....still too much ice on the back roads which i use....which is a shame as the main roads look ok....studded tyres are going to have to wait until later in the year.......Friday afternoon is looking dire for the Midlands snow wise so i'll take the safe option and take the car.

stay safe out there folks


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> Inexplicably I was a slower on my road bike this morning than on my wifes mtb last night. Clearly - Its not about the bike!


What colour is your bike?


----------



## Matt1705 (16 Jan 2013)

Will be my first commute tomorrow in this cold weather, and I'll be leaving at 5AM. 

Will update tomorrow how I got on (if I'm alive  )


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jan 2013)

Matt1705 said:


> Will be my first commute tomorrow in this cold weather, and I'll be leaving at 5AM.
> 
> Will update tomorrow how I got on (if I'm alive  )


Layer up and take it easy. You should be fine.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2013)

The only times I don't like the snow is when I have to be in Manchester and I don't have the handy off road route to my current office.


----------



## Matt1705 (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Layer up and take it easy. You should be fine.


It's 99% A road, so hopefully not too slippery if the gritters have been out... 

But I'm leaving (at least planning to) earlier to allow for my slower than normal speed :confused:


----------



## donnydave (16 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> What colour is your bike?


I'm not falling for that, you might follow me home and nick my washing.

(White with black seat post and black chainstays)

Dave


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2013)

It was cold this morning and I think I could have done with one more layer .... -3 deg C and I only had on a long sleeved T, Izumi Bib tights, and my Evo nightvision (gloves and buff of course). It didn't help that I hadn't done up my coat properly and the zip was gradually coming undone from the bottom of the coat. I thought it was just so cold until it was half undone. I only got to the point of being OK about a mile from my destination. I have found that now I've changed routes so that I'm now got a lot fewer junctions that my speed is a little faster and I'm generating more heat.


----------



## 2Loose (16 Jan 2013)

The first 80% of my commute is on gritted roads so I don't mind getting off and using my bike as a crutch to stay upright on the other 20%, but despite being wrapped up well I am losing a lot of heat from ears and head - sometimes I miss my helmet lol.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jan 2013)

I just started looking for for spd MTB pedals so I can try and get my MTB up and running in time for this alleged snow


----------



## BSRU (17 Jan 2013)

Checked my snow bike over last night making sure it is ready for tomorrow, if required, also changed the flat pedals to spd's with flats on one side.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2013)

It's not going to snow you know !


----------



## Matt1705 (17 Jan 2013)

Well I made it in this morning without freezing or falling off 

Bring on the snow, I like a challenge


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2013)

I just wish I knew if the schools were going to be open or shut ... so that you could start planning around that. I know there are exams on tomorrow so the eldest has to go in anyway, but it is whether the others have to go in.


----------



## MickL (17 Jan 2013)

I managed to get my bike out Tues, -7 crunchy snow. layered up nicely, flicked on the tv, roads are bad, black ice, people in cars slipping all over the place. Commute of 10miles when its like that, no thanks, I use main roads but even then seeing the way people have been in their cars/vans Im glad I got changed and caught the bus and have done for the rest of the week.


----------



## Nocode (17 Jan 2013)

Yeah, looking at the weather forecast for tomorrow I'm not convinced it's worth me attempting to cycle. I'd set off early enough to miss the snow, but considering it says light snow from 0900 onwards I'm not convinced coming back in the evening would be very safe.

Another day on the train me thinks, which annoys the crap out of me these days - only managed to cycle once this week and I hate it


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2013)

Snow Studs
Snow Studs

Lalalala

Smug, me ....


Yup


----------



## BSRU (17 Jan 2013)

Because of the forecast we have been informed that we can work from home tomorrow, I'll be in though perfect opportunity to use the snow bike .


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2013)

BSRU said:


> Because of the forecast we have been informed that we can work from home tomorrow, I'll be in though perfect opportunity to use the snow bike .


 
Blimey. My employers have said check your email or the web site before you set off in case of building closures


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2013)

Yes the kids school has just posted the Look at the website in the morning for the answer ... apparently staff will be at the school from 5 am .... (including our neighbour I assume - I wonder if he will walk or get the car out - it's only 5 mins away!!!)


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> apparently staff will be at the school from 5 am ....


Does that mean you can drop the kids off early for some peace and quiet?


----------



## Nocode (17 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Snow Studs
> Snow Studs
> 
> Lalalala
> ...


 
/slap 

I'm pretty lucky inasmuch I can work from home once a week or so irregardless of weather - so if the weathers bad a lot of people will just work from home and I could to. But I do like getting a fair bit of my exercise done as part of my commute, so would prefer to cycle into work and back then work from home!


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Does that mean you can drop the kids off early for some peace and quiet?


You think I'm going to get early peace and quiet the minute the first one wakes up... the first thing they will do is open the curtain and then yell "SNOW", waking everyone else in the house. Previous snowfalls have seen them rush out in PJ's without breakfast and start playing immediately. 

Our main problem is having moved last year ... we haven't got the foggiest where the best place locally to go tobogganing is.... but we will find it! (At least we have slopes here - one benefit of hills, last time it snowed we were at my sisters and we couldn't find anywhere to get any decent tobogganing).


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> Our main problem is having moved last year ... we haven't got the foggiest where the best place locally to go tobogganing is.... but we will find it! (At least we have slopes here - one benefit of hills, last time it snowed we were at my sisters and we couldn't find anywhere to get any decent tobogganing).


Living in Cambridgeshire, i don't know what these 'hills' you speak of are....


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Blimey. My employers have said check your email or the web site before you set off in case of building closures


I have a different problem ,they expect you to turn up even if theres a good chance you will not be able to get home ....


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Snow Studs
> Snow Studs
> 
> Lalalala
> ...


Trying to convince swmbo that next winter i need a bike i can fit them too, as i said on other threads i sold my winter hack as i did not use it and now it would be handy .


----------



## Wester (17 Jan 2013)

with all the grit spread on footpaths if you do cycle on footpaths some times does it cause you any problems ?

I have found that my knobbly tyres are clogged with grit


----------



## JoeyB (17 Jan 2013)

Well my commute has just reduced from 2 miles each way to 1 mile each way....if I need to ride I'll just switch my MTB slicks back to knobblies, job done... Not gonna try and be a hero with slicks lol


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Snow Studs
> Snow Studs
> 
> Lalalala
> ...


 
Lesson learned for me. Next winter I'll have a studded-up MTB ready for times like these. Had it too easy last year.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2013)

Careful out there - it is very slippy ... just finished reporting a road needs gritting form online ... this was from the final page after submission....


*Report Ice and Snow on a Road That Needs Gritting- Confirmation*​




Thank you, your report has been submitted successfully​ 
Our service standards are:


Standard items – we aim to visit the site and make an assessment within 10 working days.​
​​​I'm slightly worried that they are going to take up to 10 working days to inspect it.... it was a complete ice-rink for about 400 m.


----------



## subaqua (18 Jan 2013)

nothing here in london yet. came in on the tourer no ice tyres .


----------



## Matt1705 (18 Jan 2013)

Fair bit of snow here in Worcestershire... 
Made it 6 miles into work on my 23c tyres no problem, then fell off on the last corner onto the industrial estate oops!


----------



## BSRU (18 Jan 2013)

Three hours of snow so far in Swindon and still coming down, the gritted roads are no longer safe to drive on.
Great riding conditions for snow tyres on a MTB


----------



## adds21 (18 Jan 2013)

I cycled into work today with the help of my Marathon Winters (They're excellent on ice, but not so good on snow). 

8 miles on mixture of A and B roads - I usually go via country lanes, but didn't want to risk it today. Even the A38 was difficult this morning. South bound out of Bristol was virtually at a standstill at the bottom of a minor hill with HGVs and Busses to Bristol Airport having real trouble. Traffic north bound wasn't too bad though.

To be honest, I probably would have stayed at home if I'd know how hard it was going to be, but cycling is pretty much the only way I could have done it (no way I could have travelled the first mile by car).


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

The snow was a bit rubbish - took the TPT out to near work, then took the back roads and cycle routes into Manchester (in the quest for ungritted roads). Flew past a 'fixie' guy who was picking his way along an icy road. Hah hah, studs rule !

Snowing more now though !!


----------



## JoeyB (18 Jan 2013)

Switched my MTB to knobbly tyres this morning...they've hardly seen any use so plenty of tread and lots of grip in the snow.


----------



## Duf_ben (18 Jan 2013)

My first post! 
I cycled the 6.5M into Birmingham this morning, it took about the same time as usual on the Careera Subway 2.
The journey wasn't too bad, using Swalbe city jet tyres. I packed a spare coat and walking boots just in case I can't ride back.
I can't wait for the weather to improve to get on my Triban 3, I've had it a few weeks, only been out tree times on it so far.


----------



## paulw1969 (18 Jan 2013)

Duf_ben said:


> My first post!
> I cycled the 6.5M into Birmingham this morning, it took about the same time as usual on the Careera Subway 2.
> The journey wasn't too bad, using Swalbe city jet tyres. I packed a spare coat and walking boots just in case I can't ride back.
> I can't wait for the weather to improve to get on my Triban 3, I've had it a few weeks, only been out tree times on it so far.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Jan 2013)

Duf_ben said:


> only been out *tree* times on it so far.


Are you Irish? 
Welcome to Cycle Chat Ben!


----------



## DrLex (18 Jan 2013)

Regular commute + Goggles + Marathon Winters = Mission complete.


----------



## Duf_ben (18 Jan 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Are you Irish?
> Welcome to Cycle Chat Ben!


 

Yes - just a coincidence though. I blame the keyboard.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

Its started a light flutter here now; I'm pretty glad I went for a 10 mile commute this morning now, as I may take thedirect 1.75 miles back, I don't fancy a long commute on 23mm tyres in the snow.


----------



## Duf_ben (18 Jan 2013)

Birmingham City centre appears to be gridlocked, I've changed the SPDs for a pair of walking boots, and lowered the saddle for the journey back. Might need a hot whiskey at one of the pubs on the way back. 
Exciting times.


----------



## Downward (18 Jan 2013)

Busy coming home - Halesowen's gridlocked. Bit of pot luck finding grip on roads, some in car tracks some in snow. A lot of slipping and sliding though ! Not looking forward to next week.


----------



## Sore Thumb (18 Jan 2013)

Just on my way home from work. Got my marathon winters on the MTB.

Wish me look, just 8 miles to go.

I don't worry about myself it's just the other idiots that have no idea how to drive in snow.

Is tail gating in this weather a sensible option? It must be as the majority of motorists seem to be doing it.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

We got the 'order' at 15:30 so I headed back to the flat before dark and I'm glad I did as it was an interesting commute  Its true what they say a few hours of light snow and the South of England come to a standstill  I had a few dumb birds pull out on me, so I had to be pretty alert as I didn't fancy braking hard on 23mm tyres. Whilst its satisfying when the driver behind thinks they are daft pull outs too, I'd rather it didn't happen


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2013)

Sore Thumb said:


> Just on my way home from work. Got my marathon winters on the MTB.
> 
> Wish me look, just 8 miles to go.
> 
> ...


 
I've just done just shy of 6 miles, stuck to the paths as no cars seemed to be moving. Marathon winters were brilliant (and have been all week) though I did spin the wheels a couple of times in deeper snow. Done 125 miles commuting this week which I am chuffed with.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (18 Jan 2013)

Today was the best day for months, 15 miles home, guided bus way was covered in over an inch of snow, so for 12 miles it was snow, snow ,snow !, studded tyres on my MTB, and a tail wind. Absolutely brilliant. Reminded me of being a kid it was so much fun.

The tyres, Continental 240 Spiked Claws, are brilliant, just brilliant.

I was disappointed when I reached the end. Praying for more snow ready for Monday.

Its been a tough week, but glad I got through it on the bike , and looking forward to the lie in tomorrow!!


----------



## donnydave (18 Jan 2013)

GBW fun for me too, I refused the MTB though this morning but found it just about do-able on 25mm gatorskins athough reaching the limit of what I was comfortable with (but then I have had a go at speedway so I'm used to being sideways on a bike!), just keep in a straight line and stay on the fresh snow. knobbly road crossing bits were a bit dodgy though


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

Finally getting some snow now. Weird frozen stuff that freezes to the car windscreen in 20 minutes and has to be scraped off.


----------



## Kins (18 Jan 2013)

Did a few miles today from the volunteer centre where I work to a few old folks on my MTB. Didn't fancy the roads much on the estates ,where not many cars to clear it, so went round all the little pathways.

It was good fun! Wrapped up warm and a face scarf meant didn't get cold. Fell off once which was all my fault, but kinda fun to. Big drift over a small but steep rise where two paths meet. Unclipped one foot and pedalled to get up the rise, bike dug in and I fell the direction I hadn't unclipped! Just call me snow head.

-5 out there now and meant to drop further, don't fancy the ice tomorrow!


----------



## Black Country Ste (19 Jan 2013)

Duf_ben said:


> My first post!
> I cycled the 6.5M into Birmingham this morning, it took about the same time as usual on the Careera Subway 2.
> The journey wasn't too bad, using Swalbe city jet tyres. I packed a spare coat and walking boots just in case I can't ride back.
> I can't wait for the weather to improve to get on my Triban 3, I've had it a few weeks, only been out tree times on it so far.


 
Another Triban in Brum!


----------



## Kins (19 Jan 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Another Triban in Brum!


 
I think there's something funny going on with these Triban 3s, I think they are reproducing!


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Jan 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21095132

Says it all about the Beeb. They do NOT like cycling and will portray cyling in a bad light to suit their agenda. I mean at what POINT is that cyclist being disrupted by the snow?

Why can't they show pictures of crashed cars from the past few days, because there's been PLENTY of them?


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21095132
> 
> Says it all about the Beeb. They do NOT like cycling and will portray cyling in a bad light to suit their agenda. I mean at what POINT is that cyclist being disrupted by the snow?
> 
> Why can't they show pictures of crashed cars from the past few days, because there's been PLENTY of them?


The local radio had one present moaning about the stupidity of cyclists in the snow - but he didn't think about how cyclist can have spiked tyres or get off and walk if the going gets bad whereas a driver abandoning his car becomes a problem for other road users. There is a crashed vehicle a mile or two away from my house. It's on a wide A road, and I guess the car was travelling too fast as it is down an embankment on the wrong side of the road having mounted the kerb and crashed into the side of a bus stop.


----------



## Kins (20 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> The local radio had one present moaning about the stupidity of cyclists in the snow - but he didn't think about how cyclist can have spiked tyres or get off and walk if the going gets bad whereas a driver abandoning his car becomes a problem for other road users. There is a crashed vehicle a mile or two away from my house. It's on a wide A road, and I guess the car was travelling too fast as it is down an embankment on the wrong side of the road having mounted the kerb and crashed into the side of a bus stop.


 
Hope you explained in an email he was being a daft tit?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Jan 2013)

It's not stupid,I will try it but if it gets dicey I will walk the bike.I've still got to get to work._It's ok for that tit protected by his metal box._

Not sure what the best bike to use is, a geared bike or the fixie?


----------



## Peteaud (20 Jan 2013)

I drove in on friday, big mistake (back roads at 5.00 am, no grit etc) so the MTB now has the lights fitted ready for monday if needed.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> am well disapointed the snow has stopped and gone back to sleet. all the train users are debating leaving now to avoid the inevitable cancelled services due to a flake of snow upsetting the trains/drivers


 
I don't really understand why people want it to snow,it just causes grief and accidents and there are enough idiots out there who dont know how to drive anyway.What is the Mile End Road like mate?

Im going to do it though I will probably leave an hour earlier.The route has to be thought out after Aldgate,probably go the shortest way.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2013)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I don't really understand why people want it to snow,it just causes grief and accidents and htere are enough idiots out there who dont know how to drive anyway.What is the Mile End Road like mate?


One of my colleagues, sat all day on Friday chanting 'more snow, more snow'; at about 15.30 I found out why, we got sent home (more pub time for him ).


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> One of my colleagues, sat all day on Friday chanting 'more snow, more snow'; at about 15.30 I found out why, we got sent home (more pub time for him ).


 
Yeah grief getting to/from work but may not do a lot when im there.


----------



## subaqua (20 Jan 2013)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I don't really understand why people want it to snow,it just causes grief and accidents and there are enough idiots out there who dont know how to drive anyway.What is the Mile End Road like mate?
> 
> Im going to do it though I will probably leave an hour earlier.The route has to be thought out after Aldgate,probably go the shortest way.


 clear , and less cars than normal . on Friday i went home via limehouse cut like i usually do . went for a walk earlier and it was clear to cycle along. will be riding in tomorrow if kids schools are not shut


----------



## CopperCyclist (20 Jan 2013)

10 miles today down deserted B Roads. Was a bit wary of taking the country roads, but (preggers) wife is staying at her parents while I'm on nights, and I wanted to see her. Ended up being easier than town roads! Straight down the crispy unbroken stuff in the middle at a fair pace, felt really comfortable. 

Only saw two cars, both of which I moved off to the side and stopped for. No probs at all.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> clear , and less cars than normal . on Friday i went home via limehouse cut like i usually do . went for a walk earlier and it was clear to cycle along. will be riding in tomorrow if kids schools are not shut


 
Cheers dude never tried the Limehouse route.


----------



## al78 (20 Jan 2013)

Anyone got any suggestions on how to deal with the wheels squirming about due to icy ruts caused by traffic over snow then re-freeze? I have Marathon Winters but still end up going tentatively along in the single digit mph trying my best not to fall off. I've heard too many cases on here of people breaking limbs even from relatively low speed spills on ice, and it has made me nervous.

My workplace is four miles from the nearest main road so I am stuck with the country lanes.


----------



## subaqua (20 Jan 2013)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Cheers dude never tried the Limehouse route.


 

CS2 to limehouse , through ropemaker fields onto limehouse cut all way to bow locks . through 3 mills island past the temple of stink and up channelsea path onto stratford high street at Cam Road ( bingo hall)


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> CS2 to limehouse , through ropemaker fields onto limehouse cut all way to bow locks . through 3 mills island past the temple of stink and up channelsea path onto stratford high street at Cam Road ( bingo hall)


 
Thanks dude.


----------



## BSRU (20 Jan 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21095132
> 
> Says it all about the Beeb. They do NOT like cycling and will portray cyling in a bad light to suit their agenda. I mean at what POINT is that cyclist being disrupted by the snow?
> 
> Why can't they show pictures of crashed cars from the past few days, because there's been PLENTY of them?


On Friday morning there had been 40 collisions in a couple of hours, from what I observed too many drivers are clueless.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jan 2013)

I'll be commuting in on either the winter road bike (Raleigh Airlite 100) or the MTB tomorrow, depending upon how much snow falls over the next 12 hours.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> I'll be commuting in on either the winter road bike (Raleigh Airlite 100) or the MTB tomorrow, depending upon how much snow falls over the next 12 hours.


Just looking out the window its still coming down here, I wish I had that mtb option


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jan 2013)

After four days on the train I'm delighted to say my MTB is now roadworthy and ready for action tomorrow.


----------



## palinurus (20 Jan 2013)

al78 said:


> Anyone got any suggestions on how to deal with the wheels squirming about due to icy ruts caused by traffic over snow then re-freeze? I have Marathon Winters but still end up going tentatively along in the single digit mph trying my best not to fall off. I've heard too many cases on here of people breaking limbs even from relatively low speed spills on ice, and it has made me nervous.
> 
> My workplace is four miles from the nearest main road so I am stuck with the country lanes.


 
You can't really do much about the squirming, it's how a bike feels when riding in those conditions. Not too much input on the bars and let the wheel squirm- it's taking the best route on its own. Climbing out of a rut will be tricky, sometimes I've stopped and lifted the wheel out.


----------



## al78 (20 Jan 2013)

palinurus said:


> You can't really do much about the squirming, it's how a bike feels when riding in those conditions. Not too much input on the bars and let the wheel squirm- it's taking the best route on its own. Climbing out of a rut will be tricky, sometimes I've stopped and lifted the wheel out.


 
So I should relax my grip on the bars? My instinct is to do the opposite and grip the bars tighter, is that bad? Is it easier to maintain control by pedaling briskly rather than trying to creep forward at a slow speed?


----------



## palinurus (20 Jan 2013)

al78 said:


> So I should relax my grip on the bars? My instinct is to do the opposite and grip the bars tighter, is that bad? Is it easier to maintain control by pedaling briskly rather than trying to creep forward at a slow speed?


 
Relaxing should help. Uphill I tend to use a bigger (higher) than usual gear to lessen the chance of spinning the wheel- although on compressed snow I generally get plenty of grip from a soft cyclocross mud tyre, on the flat I doubt it makes much difference how you pedal but I favour the low cadence- keep it steady type approach.


----------



## donnydave (20 Jan 2013)

Non stop day of snow north of Cambridge, the roads are looking pretty snowy at the moment, a good inch or so and there has been no traffic today to clear it. I love a bit of weather-chaos so I can't wait till tomorrow. It was starting to get a bit dodgy on the way home on Friday on my road bike in 2-3cm of snow on the guided busway but the wife's trusty MTB (have to use hers as mine was nicked a while ago) is ready and raring to go. Can't wait!!


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Hope you explained in an email he was being a daft tit?


I wasn't sure who the idiot was I was listening to, as the radio was on at an unusual time of day. But I came close to doing so.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2013)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I don't really understand why people want it to snow,it just causes grief and accidents and there are enough idiots out there who dont know how to drive anyway.


Although there are still a few idiots driving, I find that it is so much nicer out on the road, far more pedestrians, cars going a lot slower and everyone being a little less confident and more considerate of other road users.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> Although there are still a few idiots driving, I find that it is so much nicer out on the road, far more pedestrians, cars going a lot slower and everyone being a little less confident and more considerate of other road users.


Unfortunately there's still a few idiots out there who fail to adapt and dont drive slower, they seem to think (if they are even capable of thinking) that a 23mm shod bike has four-wheel drive and anti lock brakes


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (20 Jan 2013)

So what is advisable for riding in the snow from what's available?

Fixie or Audax?

Cheers.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Unfortunately there's still a few idiots out there who fail to adapt and dont drive slower, they seem to think (if they are even capable of thinking) that a 23mm shod bike has four-wheel drive and anti lock brakes


 
I have to say you're a bit a plonker if you are riding a road bike on 23mm slick tyres in this weather. In fact the roads as they are this evening you would be a real liability an accident waiting to happen or to cause an accident.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I have to say you're a bit a plonker if you are riding a road bike on 23mm slick tyres in this weather. In fact the roads as they are this evening you would be a real liability an accident waiting to happen or to cause an accident.


Thanks, thats probably why I wasn't out 
I'd love to have something better equipped for these few days but the rented flat ain't big enough.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jan 2013)

donnydave said:


> Non stop day of snow north of Cambridge, the roads are looking pretty snowy at the moment, a good inch or so and there has been no traffic today to clear it. I love a bit of weather-chaos so I can't wait till tomorrow. It was starting to get a bit dodgy on the way home on Friday on my road bike in 2-3cm of snow on the guided busway but the wife's trusty MTB (have to use hers as mine was nicked a while ago) is ready and raring to go. Can't wait!!


 
There was only about 1/2 - 3/4 inch of snow on the GBW this evening as I came along it. Didn't trouble me at all as my bike has studded tyres. What did however was the moderate to strong N/NNE wind and snow straight into my face for the whole 15 mile length of it.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Thanks, thats probably why I wasn't out
> I'd love to have something better equipped for these few days but the rented flat ain't big enough.


 
Fair enough.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2013)

Must say, the snow at work is seriously rubbish - the grass is green, very little lying about. 6 miles (as the crow flies) to the East we have 2 inches and everywhere is white. Still its not enough snow !


----------



## Downward (22 Jan 2013)

I have had my M+ for a few years now and I dunno if it's me but I'm slipping a lot more this snowfall that the previous few.

Dunno what to replace them with though on my Hybrid ?? Don't wnat to go to extremes with Studs etc for the sake of a few commutes a year but could do with something a bit grippier.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Thanks, thats probably why I wasn't out
> I'd love to have something better equipped for these few days but the rented flat ain't big enough.


I reckon i will have lost 2 weeks of riding this winter for the same reason as you and although its a bit of a biatch its not the end of the world, the best option for me i reckon is to keep my eye out for a turbo cheap .
After much moaning to swmbo about how i am getting fat etc i have to man up and take it as an enforced rest period and hit the miles when the roads are clear.


fossyant said:


> Must say, the snow at work is seriously rubbish - the grass is green, very little lying about. 6 miles (as the crow flies) to the East we have 2 inches and everywhere is white. Still its not enough snow !


2 inches !
feck thats a dusting i had that Sunday night on the drive in 6 hours Sunday after i had already cleared it !


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2013)

Tell me about it, it's rubbish !


----------



## 3narf (22 Jan 2013)

I cycled to work in the snow last week, but the roads were ok.

I can't ride this week because I injured my thumb sledging.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2013)

cyberknight said:


> I reckon i will have lost 2 weeks of riding this winter for the same reason as you and although its a bit of a biatch its not the end of the world, the best option for me i reckon is to keep my eye out for a turbo cheap .
> After much moaning to swmbo about how i am getting fat etc i have to man up and take it as an enforced rest period and hit the miles when the roads are clear.
> 
> 2 inches !
> feck thats a dusting i had that Sunday night on the drive in 6 hours Sunday after i had already cleared it !


Up loaded the Garmin stats for the rollers I'd spent 10hours on them 
The thaws on here I hope it lasts and is on your way too.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2013)

This morning I was getting irritated with motorists who couldn't read the road conditions ... so even when they were driving on black tarmac they were still crawling along at 3mph (no I am not exaggerating - this one woman in a huge car was travelling at that speed inching along), and the road was just too narrow to safely pass her.


----------



## snorri (22 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Not looking too bad here, what have you got coming?


 Wednesday , Thursday .


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jan 2013)

snorri said:


> Wednesday , Thursday .



*Today*

It will be a cold start with a patchy frost and risk of icy surfaces. Through the day it will continue generally cloudy with a few wintry flurries. Feeling cold in the easterly breeze.
*Tonight*

Mainly dry with broken cloud. A sharp frost will form with ice, and some freezing fog patches. A little light sleet or snow is possible. Cold with light winds.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Up loaded the Garmin stats for the rollers I'd spent 10hours on them
> The thaws on here I hope it lasts and is on your way too.


Picking up a rowing machine from freecycle later so at least i will have something , see my post before regarding the thaw ..


----------



## headcoat (23 Jan 2013)

I rode the snow on Monday, Tuesday was a car day, today was a bike day, although I stuck to main A roads, rather than my usual commute along the canal and country roads, these are still all iced over. They should get the little community service oiks to get out there gritting places like this and footpaths.


----------



## Boris Bajic (23 Jan 2013)

I rode with the youngest (13) to an after-school thing last night (6.30).

It was starting to snow on frozen and slushy roadmush and our little town's narrow and empty roads manage to fit quite a few climbs and descents into very little distance.

There he was behind me chatting away to himself. "Three metres of snow. The guy says you can't ride!"

"What's that?" Ask I.

"It's from that Lance Armstrong thing on Youtube, when he's training in the snow and his coach wants him to stop, but he doesn't" says the littl'un.

Oh no... Is there no minimum age for brainwashed fanboys?

Unlike Saint Lance, we gave up after our fronts and rears both washed sideways half a dozen times approaching a steep descent.

That is why he didn't win the TdF seven times and we have only not one it no times.


----------

